# Mule's  fake smoked cream cheese with seasoned crackers.



## themule69 (Nov 26, 2014)

This makes a nice appatiser. They don't  have to be made together. For the cream cheese  i use 2 packages of softened  cream cheese, 1 package of liptons dry onion soup mix, crushed red pepper  to taste, 3 slices of crumbled cooked bacon and a couple of large dashes of liquid smoke. Mix well and refredgerate over nite. I have also added 2/3 cup of finlly sheaded smoked ceese in the past.
 Now for the  crackers. I use 2 sleeves of crackers, stood up in a resealable  container. I mix 1/2 cup EVOO with half a package of ranch dressing mix, crushed red pepper to taste. Then pour over crackers and seal for at least 12 hours.
 You can use this together  or by their selves. 












20141126_094309.jpg



__ themule69
__ Nov 26, 2014


















20141126_094232.jpg



__ themule69
__ Nov 26, 2014


















20141126_094248.jpg



__ themule69
__ Nov 26, 2014


















20141126_094241.jpg



__ themule69
__ Nov 26, 2014





Happy smoken. 
David


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks tasty, gonna have to try this.

How bout cold smoking the cream cheese?


----------



## themule69 (Nov 26, 2014)

Cold smok8ng the cream cheese is better. I came up with this a few years back when i didn't  have time to cold sm9ke it and let it rest. Since it is the day before Thanksgiving their isn't  time for the rest so I figured  i would share  the fake way.
Happy smoken. 
David


----------



## azbohunter (Nov 26, 2014)

That looks great David, do the crackers not get soggy?

I did some smoked cream cheese with smoked salmon mixed into it last year, need to try that again!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 26, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> That looks great David, do the crackers not get soggy?
> 
> I did some smoked cream cheese with smoked salmon mixed into it last year, need to try that again!


You would think that the crackers would get soggy. However after the rest they soak up the mix and are crispy.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## azbohunter (Nov 26, 2014)

Will have to give this a try David, thanks!

Happy Thanksgiving Day!


----------



## disco (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks tasty, David.

Disco


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 26, 2014)

FAKE??  FAKE??  You are breakin my heart here my friend!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Great tip.  Long time no speak.  I hope you and those you love are well.  Keep at it and Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## 1finder (Nov 26, 2014)

Orville Redenbacher has a buttery popcorn oil that I mix 1/2 bottle with a bag of oyster crackers, then 1/2 envelope of dry ranch dressing on oyster crackers. Mix up well, Keep in the freezer in ziplock, they're addictive!! 
Might be a good substitution on the crackers with your cream cheese dip...
Also, I don't rest the cc like hard cheeses, Never had any issues.

Good luck!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 26, 2014)

Now that really looks good, David. The following method is what I use when smoking cream cheese, gravy and other products, but whatever works.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142289/smoked-butter-from-scratch-q-view-updated-6-14-2013

Tom


----------



## sprky (Nov 26, 2014)

That sounds GOOD
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I am going to have to do this for new years eve.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 26, 2014)

Lookin' good David!!!!


~Martin :smile:


----------



## themule69 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Now that really looks good, David. The following method is what I use when smoking cream cheese, gravy and other products, but whatever works.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142289/smoked-butter-from-scratch-q-view-updated-6-14-2013
> 
> Tom


OH heck no MR. T You have already cost me to much money! I will fake it if I have too!.

Happy smoken My Friend.

David


----------

